# Coffee Sensor full piston pressure kit for the La Pavoni Europiccola Pre-Millennium and Millenium machines



## mark8805

For anyone wanting the above kit to add a Full Piston Pressure Gauge kit, I just ordered one from this company,

https://coffee-sensor.com/product/coffee-sensor-full-piston-pressure-kit-for-the-la-pavoni-europiccola-pre-millennium-and-millenium-machines/

Cost is €200 with free postage, spoke to The Espresso Shop this week and they are going to put something on their website along the same lines, a full kit, the quoted me around £200 plus their hefty postage costs, or they do have all the parts on their website now, not sure what the individual parts come to, I took the easy way and got a full kit.


----------



## mctrials23

Does this basically allow you to do a very manual form of pressure profiling?


----------



## lake_m

That looks pretty damn interesting!

How do you find the control over pressure?


----------



## coffeechap

This does nothing different to the la Pavoni version which is much less!


----------



## MildredM

Oooooooooooooo ?


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Oooooooooooooo ?


 Indeed! You should try one


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Indeed! You should try one


 One day, maybe . . . When I've saved up my pocket money ?


----------



## PPapa

coffeechap said:


> This does nothing different to the la Pavoni version which is much less!
> 
> <img alt="5E5BB24F-012F-4B26-AC07-8227C0FC22A1.thumb.jpeg.bd105109761829d4d9e9b659b8c30bd5.jpeg" data-fileid="31172" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_07/5E5BB24F-012F-4B26-AC07-8227C0FC22A1.thumb.jpeg.bd105109761829d4d9e9b659b8c30bd5.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


IIRC there was a prototype for Bosco groups too?

Saw it on HB a long time ago now.


----------



## L&R

Waiting for my Pav and hope to try this kit soon, entering lever game with style.


----------



## Hasi

tempted to get a second LaDiva but with all the added fun


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> tempted to get a second LaDiva but with all the added fun


 Honestly, some folk are just plain greedy ???


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> Honestly, some folk are just plain greedy


says the mirror trick pony


----------



## mark8805

coffeechap said:


> This does nothing different to the la Pavoni version which is much less!
> 
> View attachment 31172


 I have never been able to find a La Pavoni conversion kit, apart from the one I have found or The USA, on La Pavoni site you can buy the machine with it already installed ready to go, please feel free to comment if you know different.


----------



## mark8805

mctrials23 said:


> Does this basically allow you to do a very manual form of pressure profiling?


 I believe it does.


----------



## mark8805

lake_m said:


> That looks pretty damn interesting!
> 
> How do you find the control over pressure?


 Have not got the kit yet, only just ordered it.


----------



## mark8805

coffeechap said:


> This does nothing different to the la Pavoni version which is much less!
> 
> View attachment 31172


 The majority of people with Europiccola's will not have this fitted, so to save the planet!! and to save buying a new machine this kit does the job, the machine I have only cost me £240, now if I add on the €200 it comes in less than buying a new machine with it already fitted.


----------



## coffeechap

mark8805 said:


> I have never been able to find a La Pavoni conversion kit, apart from the one I have found or The USA, on La Pavoni site you can buy the machine with it already installed ready to go, please feel free to comment if you know different.


 I guess you haven't looked very hard!

https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/ricambi-la-pavoni-esperto.html


----------



## mark8805

coffeechap said:


> I guess you haven't looked very hard!
> 
> https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/ricambi-la-pavoni-esperto.html


 Sadly don't speak that language, so it would never have come into my search parameters, think the site is in Italian, sorry for missing that one!!


----------



## coffeechap

mark8805 said:


> Sadly don't speak that language, so it would never have come into my search parameters, think the site is in Italian, sorry for missing that one!!


 Ah, but luckily some of us do, you don't need to speak Italian to order form these guys, they speak English and are pretty good. I have bought a few kits from them, the only difference is the lack of PTFE, which only cost pennies


----------



## L&R

I have bought things from https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/en/index.htmlas well.

They are responsive to messages and ship fast via DHL.

BR


----------



## bluebeardmcf

Macchinadelcaffe, big yes from me. This is my lovely at the office.

￼Be sure to tell them which size you need, pre-millennium or new. It feels scary just wiring the money, but they are as honest as the wait may be long... Depending on what they have in stock. They told me before I ordered, to be fair, but I wanted to be at the head of the queue.


----------



## mark8805

Just an update on my conversion kit, was a little expensive, however when it came it was top quality stuff, it comes already connected up all you have to do is dismantle it put the PTFE tape on all connections, dismantle your own machine and install the supplied kit, a word of precaution though, it is better to take the group head off to install the new brass piston, I just could not get it in with the group head in place.

The kit comes with everything, PTFE tape and even a little bag off food safe grease to lubricate the seals on the new piston, once on I pulled a couple of shots before I got the grind right to pull shot at 9 bar, the shot pulled was the equal of any automatic machine, I know this as I have a Profitec 600 DB.

Lastly my apologies for not speaking Italian and getting the kit on the link above, I am happy with what I got as it is made with top notch stainless steel, so now people have 2 good links if they feel they want to upgrade their La Pavoni. ??


----------



## L&R

Naked PF and steam tip from same producer, well crafted gadgets. All in stainless steel !


----------



## mark8805

L&R said:


> Naked PF and steam tip from same producer, well crafted gadgets. All in stainless steel !
> 
> View attachment 31417
> 
> 
> View attachment 31418
> 
> 
> View attachment 31419
> 
> 
> View attachment 31420


 I am waiting for my blind portafilter, his stuff is top notch and he can't do enough for you once you start messaging him, great company in Romania( I think) with top quality products.


----------



## Mr Kirk

This is on sale at the moment €160.


----------



## russe11

Mr Kirk said:


> This is on sale at the moment €160.


 What and where?


----------



## ashcroc

russe11 said:


> What and where?


If it's a la pav lever......


----------



## russe11

ashcroc said:


> russe11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What and where?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a la pav lever......
Click to expand...

 @ashcroc "If it's a la pav lever" Don't understand?


----------



## ashcroc

russe11 said:


> @ashcroc "If it's a la pav lever" Don't understand?


Would gladly buy a europicola for £160. A pro would be a steal at that price.


----------



## russe11

ashcroc said:


> Would gladly buy a europicola for £160. A pro would be a steal at that price.


But you don't know where.. ha ha!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

https://coffee-sensor.com/product/coffee-sensor-full-piston-pressure-kit-for-the-la-pavoni-europiccola-pre-millennium-and-millenium-machines/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc

russe11 said:


> But you don't know where.. ha ha!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Story of my life. Think ToffeeChips always gets there first! Lol


----------



## russe11

ashcroc said:


> Story of my life. Think ToffeeChips always gets there first! Lol


ToffeeChips leads where other people follow... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Kirk

Would this also fit the Stradivari version?


----------



## russe11

Mr Kirk said:


> Would this also fit the Stradivari version?


 The lever on the Stradivari is obviously curved and the one they supplied with the kit is the regular straight lever. This one shows the gauge so they are available just not sure if the fitting would be different, you would probably need to buy the items separately?


----------



## russe11

I'm not so sure now... looking at the pic close up it may not be the group gauge just be the boiler gauge behind the group.. best to email both the above mentioned sites and find out which models they cover. Or... @coffeechap will have the answer I'm sure.


----------



## coffeechap

You would have to modify the lever on the Stradivari to take the screw-in pins for the kit. You would need to be quite experience to do the work. But technically it is doable. You could just use the staring lever in the kit and ditch the curved one


----------



## Mr Kirk

russe11 said:


> I'm not so sure now... looking at the pic close up it may not be the group gauge just be the boiler gauge behind the group.. best to email both the above mentioned sites and find out which models they cover. Or... @coffeechap will have the answer I'm sure.


I dropped them an email and they got straight back saying only the straight lever machines.


----------



## russe11

There you go then..


----------



## Mr Kirk

I'm still curious as to whether this kit would fit the Stradivari.

According to this link https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Piston-Shaft---312382/m-m-2230.aspx
The piston shaft is the same for all models.

I assume the piston will be the same in all models?

What other parts of the kits could be different meaning it's not comparable with the Stradivari?


----------



## Mr Kirk

coffeechap said:


> You would have to modify the lever on the Stradivari to take the screw-in pins for the kit. You would need to be quite experience to do the work. But technically it is doable. You could just use the staring lever in the kit and ditch the curved one


Actually missed this post originally. Can you elaborate on the screw in pins? As in, what are they?!

According to a post on home barista this is all that's included in the kit. No new lever?

https://www.home-barista.com/forums/userpix/18572_img_20170211_101847.jpg


----------



## Nicknak

Here is the kit before fitted . The pins you can see on the part of the handle that attaches to the piston . They go in place of one of the thru pins as you now have a hole that goes up thru the piston and piston rod . @Mr Kirk


----------



## Nicknak

I've put arrows on the picture now ?


----------



## Mr Kirk

Nicknak said:


> Here is the kit before fitted . The pins you can see on the part of the handle that attaches to the piston . They go in place of one of the thru pins as you now have a hole that goes up thru the piston and piston rod . @Mr Kirk
> <img alt="4A6A24E6-06D3-4BB0-971D-0AE81C41CD0A.thumb.jpeg.193f94404351d8b3a9d8b901b65dfbdd.jpeg" data-fileid="33378" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_11/4A6A24E6-06D3-4BB0-971D-0AE81C41CD0A.thumb.jpeg.193f94404351d8b3a9d8b901b65dfbdd.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Of course. That makes sense now.

Still, it the piston shaft is the same, the holes in the lever will be in the same position, so what's to mean the split pins won't fit?


----------



## Nicknak

Mr Kirk said:


> Of course. That makes sense now.
> 
> Still, it the piston shaft is the same, the holes in the lever will be in the same position, so what's to mean the split pins won't fit?


 I've only seen pictures of yours ,never one in the flesh . It would make sense that La Pavoni wouldn't change that . Are you considering using the new handle and lever that comes with the kit ? The new pins screw to the new handle bit . So you would have to tap your lever to except screw pins if using the old lever handle .


----------



## Mr Kirk

Nicknak said:


> I've only seen pictures of yours ,never one in the flesh . It would make sense that La Pavoni wouldn't change that . Are you considering using the new handle and lever that comes with the kit ? The new pins screw to the new handle bit . So you would have to tap your lever to except screw pins if using the old lever handle .


I see! Tapping a thread in wouldn't be an issue. The picture I posted of the kit just above didn't include a lever so thought the pins would screw into the new piston, not the leaver. Maybe the kits are different?

(I don't actually own one. Yet! but can pick up a new professional for £450 which seems a good deal.)


----------



## Nicknak

Mr Kirk said:


> I see! Tapping a thread in wouldn't be an issue. The picture I posted of the kit just above didn't include a lever so thought the pins would screw into the new piston, not the leaver. Maybe the kits are different?
> 
> (I don't actually own one. Yet! but can pick up a new professional for £450 which seems a good deal.)


 No I believe they are the same set up . One is stainless steel , the other I believe is chromed brass and mild steel . On Both the new lever is supplied when bought as a kit with the pins that screw into the lever . The brass one can be bought in bits I believe from La Macchinadel caffee

£450 new professional seems a very good deal ?


----------



## Mr Kirk

Nicknak said:


> No I believe they are the same set up . One is stainless steel , the other I believe is chromed brass and mild steel . On Both the new lever is supplied when bought as a kit with the pins that screw into the lever . The brass one can be bought in bits I believe from La Macchinadel caffee
> £450 new professional seems a very good deal







This is the kit I linked above. Has a strange pin connecting the lever to piston. Looks a different set up to me?


----------



## Nicknak

Mr Kirk said:


> This is the kit I linked above. Has a strange pin connecting the lever to piston. Looks a different set up to me?


 Not seen that type for sale , people have been making themselves for a while . Looks like away around using the old lever . @coffeechap would know .


----------



## ratty

I clicked on coffeechaps link and the Italian language showed with a pop-up, "do you want to translate?"

Yes! Gives you the whole site translated into English with none (that I saw initially) written in that bad translation, some languages seem to aspire to!


----------



## Nicknak

ratty said:


> I clicked on coffeechaps link and the Italian language showed with a pop-up, "do you want to translate?"
> 
> Yes! Gives you the whole site translated into English with none (that I saw initially) written in that bad translation, some languages seem to aspire to!


 Unfortunately they have been out of stock for a while , both the kit and many of the separates .


----------



## CoffeeSensor

The ppk is on sale now.

Have a wonderful weekend guys.

Cheers.


----------



## Casm

coffeechap said:


> This does nothing different to the la Pavoni version which is much less!
> 
> Is this from BPlus? If so any gd been looking and they are significantly cheaper. Thanks Cas
> 
> View attachment 31172


----------

